# Other Programming > SharePoint >  How to Create an External Storage Solution for SharePoint, or how to do stubbing in s

## swethana

How to Create an External Storage Solution for SharePoint, or how to do stubbing in sharepoint using java programming

----------


## Raoul Grosser

Hi Swethana,

You can find here more information about it: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/m...harepoint.aspx

Thanks,
Raoul Grosser

----------


## rbtgowtham

Hi swethana, if you want any development related help SharePoint Developer Services and Development Solutions

----------

